# Another Hygrohila ID



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Please help me to identify this plant. Thanks 










Jeff


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hygrophila "Red" or H. "Araguaia". I'm not sure if they are one in the same. I had both, and they showed ever so slightly different growth patterns.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia' is what it's being sold as. It's a very nice Hygro in my opinion.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think that's what it is though. It looks more like 'Ceylon' polysperma to me. Doesn't 'Araguia' have more noticeable side veins and a leaf that looks a bit more ruffled?


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for IDing this plant.  I'll post the detail of the leave soon.

Jeff


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Its not sp. Araguaia or sp. Red 

I have both, it does not look like either. The hygro sp Red is a lot larger than the Araguaia.


----------

